# My Irritans And Gibbus



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Again don't mind the lack of background because just like the bottom tank I'm still deciding. This 75g is divided due to the cycling process of my irritans upgrade.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Ja'eh!
good to see you posting again!..I was wondering if everything was OK with you!..I see you sportin' the Vladimir Lenin avatar you commie bastard!...







...Anyhow, nice specimens you have there!!...They rock like an ANTHRAX concert!!!...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if you ever feel like selling the irritans, give me a buzz


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

love em


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> if you ever feel like selling the irritans, give me a buzz


I already got first dibs.

Nice fish man, very healthy looking. Make sure you post the upgrade!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

nice looking fish there bud... that Irritans is awesome.


----------

